# cheaper paint with floetrol vs expensive paints



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Not likely to work---expensive paints have high solids count---and proper consistancy to flow off the brush and flatten out without running.

Adding Flotrol to Bher paint will allow it to flow off the brush---but the low solids count make it to transparent with the added Flotrol--so it needs 3 or 4 coats to cover.
And it sags and runs---buy good paint--if a pro could get saleable results from cheap paint---believe me ,that pro would use it. 

However, I still spend the big bucks on Benjamin Moore because it delivers the quality that a paying customer expects--along with the ease and speed that the painter needs to get the job done without running up the payroll.


----------



## pman6 (Jul 11, 2012)

I wish there were an easy way to test the most expensive paints.

I only use semi gloss and gloss paints, but everyone's paint samples are only in eggshell.

The last paint I used was Valspar 2000 contractor paint on my rental home. It was not too thick or thin, and dry hide was pretty good.

However, the dunn edwards I had a different feel with a brush. Silky.


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Apr 1, 2015)

How about adding some water? A few percent more water doesnt usually make a difference in coverage.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

All Floetrol basically does is extend the dry time allowing the paint to more time to level. In no way does it affect the quality of the paint.


----------



## CyrusR (Mar 16, 2015)

oh'mike said:


> Not likely to work---expensive paints have high solids count---


 Behr doesn't have a low solids count.
For example: 
Behr Ultra Interior Semi-Gloss - 37% volume solids
Behr Premium Interior Semi gloss - 36% solids
Sherwin Williams Pro Classic Acrylic Semi Gloss - 33% solids
PPG Manor Hall interior semi-gloss - 37% solids
BM Regal Select interior semi-gloss - 39% solids

This doesn't speak to the quality of those solids, of course. 



> and proper consistancy to flow off the brush and flatten out without running.


 Yes and no. Chemistry and rheology make a difference, of course, but in general, paints that level well are prone to running. To name three with which I have recent experience, Advance, Pro Classic, and Manor Hall semi will all run something awful. 

OP: Just add water. The glycol in Floetrol could adversely affect the curing of the paint film. To get Behr Ultra Semi Gloss to the same volume solids as Pro Classic semi, you'd need to add 12% water by volume. That's actually quite a bit of water. It could probably get you close to what you expect from expensive paint.


----------



## pman6 (Jul 11, 2012)

ToolSeeker said:


> All Floetrol basically does is extend the dry time allowing the paint to more time to level. In no way does it affect the quality of the paint.


I've read that floetrol makes paint feel smooth like butter.

I'm just wondering if expensive paint in general has the same qualities with low drag.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

pman6 said:


> Behr and Glidden are stickier and more likely to leave brush marks.


These are paint companies, not paints. I have a can of Behr oil paint nearby that I just painted my laundry room cabinets with. Are you talking an oil paint? Floetrol doesn't go into oil paint.

Not trying to be flippant  Just trying to make the point that you have to be more specific.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

pman6 said:


> I'm just wondering if expensive paint in general has the same qualities with low drag.


It's not the cost of the paint that matters, it's the formulation. If you want a good leveling paint, why don't you try one of the waterborne alkyds, such as SW ProClassic (3 different formulas) or BM Advance? Those will have excellent flow and leveling. Aura is a very expensive paint that would be a pretty bad choice for good flow and leveling on trim, for example. It's fast drying makes it a good choice for putting 2 coats on the wall quickly, but at the same time you have to work efficiently and be fairly good at what you're doing. You can't roll over it a few minutes later and expect it to look consistent, let alone brush it on trim.


----------



## pman6 (Jul 11, 2012)

jeffnc said:


> These are paint companies, not paints. I have a can of Behr oil paint nearby that I just painted my laundry room cabinets with. Are you talking an oil paint? Floetrol doesn't go into oil paint.
> 
> Not trying to be flippant  Just trying to make the point that you have to be more specific.



ok. Behr premium plus hi-gloss/semi, and glidden premium exterior semi gloss, which is pretty thick, but laid down pretty good on a gutter I painted last week.

But that dunn edwards buttery feel.... that's what I'm after.

I've added water to thick paint before, and it doesn't have the buttery feel


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

The paint I have heard referred to the most as "buttery" is SW Cashmere.


----------

